# Tahoe or SLC



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

well I guess your choice can be summed up with the following question ... Is the apres parties worth waiting in ungodly lift lines during the day. If so then head to Tahoe especially the south shore where the parties can get pretty wild. However realize that you will most likely wait in 20 to 30 minute lift lines at heavenly. Try squaw valley on the north shore for riding it never get lines more than a few minutes long.

In Utah most resorts start closing down in April. After mid April the bird is the only one that will positively be open .The canyons is already saying april 12. Brighton will hang on till the 20or so. Powder mtn and SnowB also close fairly early so keep all that in mind.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

early april, just about all of Tahoe will be open. I was at Squaw on 4/30/08 and had a great time.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> well I guess your choice can be summed up with the following question ... Is the apres parties worth waiting in ungodly lift lines during the day. If so then head to Tahoe especially the south shore where the parties can get pretty wild. However realize that you will most likely wait in 20 to 30 minute lift lines at heavenly. Try squaw valley on the north shore for riding it never get lines more than a few minutes long.
> 
> In Utah most resorts start closing down in April. After mid April the bird is the only one that will positively be open .The canyons is already saying april 12. Brighton will hang on till the 20or so. Powder mtn and SnowB also close fairly early so keep all that in mind.



I considered the liftlines in Tahoe, thats why I figured I'd hit the Heavenly touron resort on Wednesday and Thursday. I thought about Squaw and I def want to hit Kirkwood, hitting those on Friday/Saturday.

Thanks for the info about SLC. I wasn't sure what the shut-down timeframe was for that. I was in SLC earlier this year. I enjoyed Pow MOw, but it was too middle of nowhere for me. I really enjoyed Basin's terrain. Hmm, decisions are still up in the air. Does Bird get crowded for Easter? With the Holiday being so late in the season, this year, I'm assuming that it'll be a little thinner than last year at any resort.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

So here it is. Stay in South Lake Tahoe because, unlike Eden Utah in January, there will be people there to hang-out with in the evenings. Riding Kirkwood, Squaw, and ????(open to suggestions, not a park rat, more all-mountain...hike-to rider). I'll be riding 4 days. Thanks for the advice, to this point!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

we party in utah we party hard i mean wtf would forgash bozung and matty ryan stay here if we didnt lol ... problem is we dont tourist party meaning we party at houses either folkses homes or company houses like the 32 house rome house etc .. basically gotta know folks to really have fun here .. so yes if you want to party then head to south lake tahoe where you can bar hop or go to casinos and buy 12 dollar beers


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> .. 1. basically gotta know folks to really have fun here .. 2. so yes if you want to party then head to south lake tahoe where you can bar hop or go to casinos and buy 12 dollar beers


Phew, people just don't get it. The parties are secondary, with riding THE priority. Being that there are some killer options in the Tahoe area as far as riding (Kirkwood and Squaw), and considering that one has "basically gotta know folks to really have fun" in SLC (since the locals are still grumpy with tourists flooding their hoods since the Olympics) I guess I'll have to go to Tahoe. 

Hopefully there will be some good people there willing to take my sorry-tourist-ass in and permit me to have a good time in their domain. I suppose that's more the California way than the SLC way. I will say that I've been a touron many many times (thats what happens when you thirst for good riding, good mountains, and good snow) and I've never paid 12 bucks a beer. I doubt I'll encounter that in Tahoe, either.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

post up your itinerary when you figure it out. I ride until closing day. Also, that late in the season, check craigslist.org for some cheap tickets.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

no need to get pissy .. I merely put my response based on the fact that you said your last trip to utah was too out in the middle of nowhere and that *other than new snow your primary concern was the after party experience*. You asked about the party and I told you in Salt Lake itll be hard to find the real party and why. We dont hate on tourists here its just hard for a random tourist to find " the party " for the reasons I posted. If you search through my threads you see ive always been down to help people that come out here with information opinions and even first hand on the hill in fact it was me that said try Squaw lol. So tone it down no wonderyou cant find a party here....


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> no need to get pissy .. I merely put my response based on the fact that you said your last trip to utah was too out in the middle of nowhere and that *other than new snow your primary concern was the after party experience*. You asked about the party and I told you in Salt Lake itll be hard to find the real party and why. We dont hate on tourists here its just hard for a random tourist to find " the party " for the reasons I posted. If you search through my threads you see ive always been down to help people that come out here with information opinions and even first hand on the hill in fact it was me that said try Squaw lol. So tone it down no wonderyou cant find a party here....


Touche'....but, Random Tourist...come on...Snowboardingforum members be's brethren! That was what I was jabbing at. Locals at all spots stay within the know and, for the most part, avoid the party that the tourists hit. I, generally, prefer to weave myself into the fabric, when possible. I was local at a surf town for a while and respect the locals/tourist schism. (THough I did run-across a number of locals who did the tourist party in Park City during Sundance.....I appreciated them much more than the other tourists....oiy!) 

I did realize that you did throw Squaw out there, and I thank you! I'm in for it! I just felt the need to get a little jabby. I'll find me a good locals bar Cali. Next year, in Utah.....I'll give you first shot at throwing me over a cornice.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Just got back from PC. First couple days(M,Tue) it was epic spring boarding at Canyons and Park City. About 12" of fresh and the bowls were perfect. Avg. temp was about 25F those days. After that, it started to warm up to about avg. 40F by Saturday. Saturday at Snowbird was kinda hardpacked slightly icy groomers, and the bowl was choppy icee. I don't think it's going to get much better, but there's still a lot of good riding around the area.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Touche'....but, Random Tourist...come on...Snowboardingforum members be's brethren! That was what I was jabbing at. Locals at all spots stay within the know and, for the most part, avoid the party that the tourists hit. I, generally, prefer to weave myself into the fabric, when possible. I was local at a surf town for a while and respect the locals/tourist schism. (THough I did run-across a number of locals who did the tourist party in Park City during Sundance.....I appreciated them much more than the other tourists....oiy!)
> 
> I did realize that you did throw Squaw out there, and I thank you! I'm in for it! I just felt the need to get a little jabby. I'll find me a good locals bar Cali. Next year, in Utah.....I'll give you first shot at throwing me over a cornice.



ha agreed lol besides wait a year anyways till our new drinking laws take hold lol ... and when i said random tourist i didnt mean you per se lol just tourists in general  i mean we both know theres a difference between "tourists" and folks that can actually use a board and know correct etiquette etc but just happen to not be on their home mountain. I think that sundance is our one exception primarily because its so crowded with folks and it really makes the partying easier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Quick question. Are there any resorts open the week of memorial day. It seems very late. And could only get info off some sites saying ends sometime in may. Thing is, I will be there visiting 1 hour away and was thinking of maybe getting to go despite the conditions. Just want to see if any of you that ride around that area know of an exact end date. thank you

EDIT: oh, forgot to say where i will be. I will be in the Lake Tahoe area and am visiting from the east coast.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Timberline, maaaybe Mammoth, are the only ones I'd bank on being open in NA


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

zakk said:


> post up your itinerary when you figure it out. I ride until closing day. Also, that late in the season, check craigslist.org for some cheap tickets.


After briefly considering the PNW (Hood/T-Line), I bowed down to Tahoe. So here's the deal. 
*Tues: April 7th* Fly from Philly to Reno and arrive in South Lake Tahoe in the AM. 
*Wednesday: April 8th* Probably do Heavenly on Wednesday just because it is close and I won't have to travel after a long day on Tuesday. 
*Thursday April 9th:* Discounts at Squaw Valley for College IDs. SO, Squaw Valley it is.
*Friday April 10th:* Kirkwood
*Saturday:* Sqauw or Kirkwood....this is up in the air. 

I will be Homeless from Saturday Morning check-out till Sunday afternoon when my flight takes-off. Sooooo, we'll see where the wind blows me. 

Anybody who wants to show me some stash runs (I'm a tolerable touron) let me know!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Just finished our last day of riding in SLC today. Hit Brighton today for the second time and took advantage of the nice slush/corn snow and the varied terrain. It got icy in spots, especially in the shade, but was great riding. Downside of the whole trip was not having a car so we couldn't really get around to do much. Once we figured out the bus schedule life was much better lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Tahoe is a great choice. California spring riding is unbeatable. If it's snowing, it'll like be barfing like you've never seen.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome!!!!


----------

